# ?? convertible motor question , 71 lemans sport. ??



## projectszero (Oct 9, 2008)

I just got a 1971 Lemans sport Convertible and the motor to the top seems like it's weak . It does okay putting the top down, but when it's time to bring the top up it has trouble lifting and I need someone manually lifting the top while Im pushing the button to bring it up. Is there something I can do to the motor to make it work correctly , or is it time to purchase a new motor ? By the way , where is the motor to the convertible top located ? Do these pumps take fluid or anything and if so where do I check for the fluid level ? Thanks in advance for the help .


----------



## projectszero (Oct 9, 2008)

bump .


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

The pump is behind the back seat under the well cover where the top goes once it is down, It is a cylinder that is about a foot long with plastic lines that run to each lifting arm. These can be a bit brittle after this many years. It uses hydraulic fluid. Trans fluid is better then brake fluid do to brake fluid being corrosive to paint. I believe that brake fluid was used originally.The fluid is in the cylinder with the motor as an all in one pump. I would make sure that each joint in the roof is lubricated and moving as free as possible. The top on my 67 RS Camaro moves slow up as the arms are lifting the weight versus lowering it on the way down. I have never changed or added fluid but will have to on the 67 GTO when I get to it. The pump and lines are expensive. So I would be gentle to them.


----------



## projectszero (Oct 9, 2008)

Thanks for the info


----------



## projectszero (Oct 9, 2008)

Is there a plug on the motor that I would remove to fill with the fluid ? Whereabout is the fill hole ? Would I have to remove it and then fill it and then secure ? Or can everything be done with it in place ?


----------



## projectszero (Oct 9, 2008)

bump ??


----------



## projectszero (Oct 9, 2008)

nevermind... I got it to work. I found the rubber plug and was able to determine that is was the right hole to fill with the fluid. Now my top works like new.... goes up and down with ease.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Cool. Glad it was an easy fix. You got lucky. Vert tops can be a pain in the rectum... Not that I know, but my buddy does.


----------

